# mapping



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I have seen a few comments on engine mapping and wondered if anyone can enlighten me if they really do improve performance and fuel consumption. If so, who are the better companies who do this.
I have a Fiat 2.0 JTD which is very sluggish and I very rarely get out of 4th gear apart from motorways etc. It is also thirsty, approx 23 mpg.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Have a look here - http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-120.html


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Most modern diesel engines respond well to being remapped. Manufacturers have to tune their engines to cater for the worst situations they will be put under, so they tend to be quite conservative with the output. A remap adjusts the parameters of the engine management system to the optimum, therefore you will see an improvement in efficiency.
Most companies will offer remaps for performance or economy, or a general one to cover both.
I had ours done by Boosters UK, they are at most of the shows, or will travel to you, subject to distance. It will cost between £250 and £400 depending on which remap you go for.
Colin


----------

